# zahlý



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
mám tady postavu, kterou řikají: Zahlý demon. Co vám řiká? nenajdu totiž adj. zahlý
děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Zahlý = zahnutý. Ne že by mi to ve spojitosti s démonem dávalo nějaký zvláštní smysl. 

P.S. Czech, ne czech.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------



## .Lola.

To zní vážně podivně (a ne moc česky). Není někde z kontextu patrné, proč mu tak říkají?


----------



## parolearruffate

Ne, objeví se tam jenom jednou, není duležitá postava.


----------

